# Marineland LED??



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey i was wondering if the new Marineland LED fixtures would be good for planted tanks. I know they have the blue "actinic" LED's, but they can be turned off and used as moonlights. What i am asking is would it be a sufficient amount of light to grow even the more difficult plants without any strange algae problems?


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

For the price its not worth it. The amount of light it outputs isn't much better than a standard dual fluorescent fixture. Anyways kook over here for more information

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/100487-review-marineland-double-brite-led.html

Also a little more detail
18-24" model = 450 lumens with 6 leds
24-36" = 600 lumens with 8 leds
36-48" = 1200 lumens with 16 leds


----------



## pKaz (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to disagree, for LEDs the price is very very good, of course T5NO and HO will give you more bang for your buck, hands down. 

I do like these lights, they are PERFECT for LOW light planted tanks, my only complaint is that they don't have much in the red spectrum so red plants can look a bit washed out. I'd say the color temperature is somewhere in the 5500K to 6500K range.


----------

